# North American Handmade Bicycle Show



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I was just invited by some friends to tag along. Who else is going?


North American Handmade Bicycle Show linky


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got family in Indy, so it's a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

No Black Sheep?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

TWB8s said:


> I was just invited by some friends to tag along. Who else is going?
> 
> 
> North American Handmade Bicycle Show linky


*HAAAAYYY-ELLL YEAH!!*

No way I'd miss that.... I'll be there one day, possibly two. I'm even thinking about taking a day off work so I can go on Friday the 27th (possibly less crowded).

Having the opportunity to salivate over that kind of workmanship and meet so many of the continent's greatest builders....... wow. I ride a custom rig, and it will be great to reconnect with some builders I've met, and meet others for the first time. I've been promised a pass during the "Industry and Media" restricted hours, still don't know if my buddy's gonna come through with that.

I'll be easy to recognize -- I'll be the giddy one tripping over my own tongue.

EDITED to add: MB1, DrR, all other accomplished shutterbugs: PUH-LEASE send me some good photography vibes ~~~~~~~~~~~ so I can take some pics that will do those gorgeous sleds justice!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

JustTooBig said:


> *HAAAAYYY-ELLL YEAH!!*
> 
> EDITED to add: MB1, DrR, all other accomplished shutterbugs: PUH-LEASE send me some good photography vibes ~~~~~~~~~~~ so I can take some pics that will do those gorgeous sleds justice!


Bring a big flash and a diffuser... It's gonna be yer standard dark convention hall.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

buck-50 said:


> Bring a big flash and a diffuser... It's gonna be yer standard dark convention hall.


Sure would be nice if I actually owned either one of those things.... I have a basic DSLR and a couple lenses -- that's it. I need a mentor to lead me on the path of photographic joy and tranquility.....
I've been in the CC several times over the last few years, but never really paid attention to the light conditions. Guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed.......


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

JustTooBig said:


> Sure would be nice if I actually owned either one of those things.... I have a basic DSLR and a couple lenses -- that's it. I need a mentor to lead me on the path of photographic joy and tranquility.....
> I've been in the CC several times over the last few years, but never really paid attention to the light conditions. Guess I'll just keep my fingers crossed.......


Convention centers always seem nice and bright until you break out the camera and you realize yer camera is wide open and you still don't have enough light.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I live in Fishers, IN which is an Indianapolis suburb on the northeast side along I-69 Interstate. I will be there as an attendee and probably a volunteer.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

indysteel and I are going to be there, hopefully volunteering as well. She's in Indy and I'm in Columbus.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I am going but I can't decide if I should fly in and leave same day or stay the night and go for two days. For the people who have been there what do you recommend, one day or two?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

blakcloud said:


> I am going but I can't decide if I should fly in and leave same day or stay the night and go for two days. For the people who have been there what do you recommend, one day or two?


Kinda depends..... there will be between 60 and 70 exhibitors there (framebuilders), then you can add in some folks with accessories, apparel, components, etc.... So, easily more than 100 total.

Public hours are 11:00am to 6:00pm on Fri and Sat, 10:00 to 5:00 on Sunday.

So..... can you see everything you want to in 7 hours ( avg 6-8 minutes per builder if you want to see every one of them, no lunch or "pitstops")? If not..... day #2!


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*I'm planning on it*

Going to see if my girls (wife and daughter) will make it a b-day trip for me. 
If not, just have to make it on my own.
Can't wait
Stinky


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm trying to work a business trip to IND that week


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm in. JustTooBig pointed it out to me. My girlfriend and I will attend on the weekend. I live in Indy so it's just a 15min drive to downtown.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

GirchyGirchy said:


> indysteel and I are going to be there, hopefully volunteering as well. She's in Indy and I'm in Columbus.



Did you grow up in Columbus? I'm originally from Columbus


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

ncvwnut said:


> Did you grow up in Columbus? I'm originally from Columbus


Don't acknowledge him; he's a Kentucky blue boy.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

my wife JUST informed me that she has a 4 day weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

I am going to try and make it to the show. My brothers new bike will be in it, should be sweet!

Anyone MTB around Indy?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

ChuckUni said:


> Anyone MTB around Indy?


It's REALLY flat in the immediate area. but there are some really nice MTB trails in Brown county (Nashville, IN) about 1 hr south of Indy.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone have a recommendation for a good place to grab a beer. A real beer that is. I looked at the local listing and I see that the Rathskeller looks promising.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

TWB8s said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a good place to grab a beer. A real beer that is. I looked at the local listing and I see that the Rathskeller looks promising.


The Rathskeller is fun. So is MacNiven's and Chatham Tap. They're all within a few blocks of one another. If anyone wants to have an RBR gathering, Girchy and I can put something together.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

indysteel said:


> If anyone wants to have an RBR gathering, Girchy and I can put something together.



Just look for the crowd around me underneath this...


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

JustTooBig said:


> It's REALLY flat in the immediate area. but there are some really nice MTB trails in Brown county (Nashville, IN) about 1 hr south of Indy.


+1. Plus, I believe Brown County State Park is free right now, and has some great trails. They've expanded quite a bit during the past few years. I never made it out last year, but let me know if you want to head that way.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

ncvwnut said:


> Did you grow up in Columbus? I'm originally from Columbus


Nope, as T-shirt mentioned, I grew up in Frankfort, Kentucky. I've lived here the past 3-1/2 years working for Teh Big C. I'm renting a house from a friend on the NE side of town.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

TWB8s said:


> Just look for the crowd around me underneath this...


Your bike and indysteel's could mate and create little celeste babies. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

is Celeste dominant or recessive?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> +1. Plus, I believe Brown County State Park is free right now, and has some great trails. They've expanded quite a bit during the past few years. I never made it out last year, but let me know if you want to head that way.


Probably won't get out on the MTB any time soon (it's b-u-s-t-e-d bad), but you'll be pleasantly surprised if you haven't been out to BCSP in a while. They've been doing a lot of work out there, I know a couple guys who have full-time jobs building, improving and maintaining trails. It's getting progressively better all the time. 

I know several guys who are on the trails nearly every weekend. PM me if you'd like contact info.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

JustTooBig said:


> Probably won't get out on the MTB any time soon (it's b-u-s-t-e-d bad), but you'll be pleasantly surprised if you haven't been out to BCSP in a while. They've been doing a lot of work out there, I know a couple guys who have full-time jobs building, improving and maintaining trails. It's getting progressively better all the time.
> 
> I know several guys who are on the trails nearly every weekend. PM me if you'd like contact info.


Thanks guys. I'll have to first see if I can make it to the show and then hope for the weather. My bros show bike is MTB, an Engin 29er. He can't ride it until after the show. RIGHT after the show possibly. Though we might bring other bikes with us if we can make it so we can ride before or during the show.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

ChuckUni said:


> Thanks guys. I'll have to first see if I can make it to the show and then hope for the weather. My bros show bike is MTB, an Engin 29er. He can't ride it until after the show. RIGHT after the show possibly. Though we might bring other bikes with us if we can make it so we can ride before or during the show.



For the Indy area, Town Run is a good place to get some MTB exercising. It's a short 7.2mile with three different sections. The first section is hilly and fast, the second section is flatter and technical, the last section is hilly and technical. I love the last section. It can be done in about 35-40mins if you are going at a good clip but even faster if you like to haul rear....


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

TWB8s said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for a good place to grab a beer. A real beer that is. I looked at the local listing and I see that the Rathskeller looks promising.


If you want walking distance from the convention center then Rock Bottom is good. Other places would be Alactraz and the Ram which are also microbreweries. Slippery Noodle is a Blues bar with decent beer. The Claddaugh is great for food and beer. There are many places in the downtown area. If you want the best microbrew in town then the Broad Ripple Brew Pub is the best but that is up north. The Rathskellar is great in the summer but not as good in the winter but the beer is very good.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

JustTooBig said:


> Probably won't get out on the MTB any time soon (it's b-u-s-t-e-d bad)


Pfffft...you have a month, fix it! Mine's apart right now getting cleaned up, plus new tires and cables.



> I know several guys who are on the trails nearly every weekend. PM me if you'd like contact info.


I know most of them - I've done some trail building out there with the regulars, just not since '07. I got a few emails since then but not much - I'd be more willing to head out there to work if I knew they'd be there at a certain time.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> is Celeste dominant or recessive?


What does S&M have to do with anything? Sicko.

If you come down our way, I could give you a tour of my plant. You like engines, right?


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

ncvwnut said:


> Other places would be Alactraz and the Ram which are also microbreweries. Slippery Noodle is a Blues bar with decent beer. The Claddaugh is great for food and beer. .... If you want the best microbrew in town then the Broad Ripple Brew Pub is the best but that is up north. The Rathskellar is great in the summer but not as good in the winter but the beer is very good.



I looked at the list of options the City has and here's what I thought...

Claddaugh- there's one here and that's a fall back but not for the food.
Alactraz- looks like a thinned out chain theme from the west coast. Not a true local brewery.


Then I looked at this. 

In the end I think our group will hit the Sushi place and then head over to the Rathskeller for quality beverages. But then we'll be there for Friday and Saturday night so it'd be nice to have choices. Thanks.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Anybody else coming?


----------



## kudude (Mar 17, 2008)

SO....do the seminars happen during the show. I notice everyone is TBD and do they cost extra money?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I should be volunteering as well...


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Anybody else coming?


I'z be goin  You guys still doin sushi?


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

180 said:


> I'z be goin  You guys still doin sushi?


Huh? Uh, sure!


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Huh? Uh, sure!



 maybe I got the wrong thread


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I know we'll be doing sushi. What I don't know is where the 5 of us are staying. Any recommendations for a fleabag motel? Axe Murderers are optional.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Anybody else coming?



Girchy, if I see you, I'll introduce myself. Just keep looking down, or you might not see me. I'm thinking of attending on Saturday.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

TWB8s said:


> I know we'll be doing sushi. What I don't know is where the 5 of us are staying. Any recommendations for a fleabag motel? Axe Murderers are optional.


There is a Holiday Inn Express on Keystone near the Interstate 65 exit. There is another motel in the same area. 

Other areas to check out are the East Street/Thompson Rd area. Several options there ranging from craptastic to Hampton Inn quality. Also, the Southport area should have rooms but nothing dirt cheap.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

TWB8s said:


> I know we'll be doing sushi. What I don't know is where the 5 of us are staying. Any recommendations for a fleabag motel? Axe Murderers are optional.


I've heard the Conrad is nice, and I think it's pretty cheap.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

T-shirt said:


> Girchy, if I see you, I'll introduce myself. Just keep looking down, or you might not see me. I'm thinking of attending on Saturday.


I'll have to find out what day I'll be volunteering. But I'll probably be up in Indy the whole weekend. I think a friend from Cincy's coming to go on Sunday as well.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I'll be attending for two or three days with some friends. We are planning to bring our 29er single speeds to hit Brown County. Rode it a few times over the summer. Best trails trails in the Midwest.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I'll be attending for two or three days with some friends. We are planning to bring our 29er single speeds to hit Brown County. Rode it a few times over the summer. Best trails trails in the Midwest.


They're great all right, but I wouldn't say that....you should visit Cave Run in KY.

I'll have my 26er SS put back together by then!


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll be there probably Friday and Saturday. Also looking for a good brew and food in a family friendly environment. Girchy, any word on an RBR meet-up?


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

DLMKA said:


> I'll be there probably Friday and Saturday. Also looking for a good brew and food in a family friendly environment. Girchy, any word on an RBR meet-up?


Speaking for Girchy, sorry he/I haven't responded yet to this. We both signed up to volunteer but didn't receive our assignments until this past weekend. It looks like we're both working shifts on Friday, which opens up the rest of the weekend. So, if anyone would like us to coordinate an RBR get together, just let me know and I'll try to put something together. Maybe dinner on Saturday around 6 or 7?


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jul 25, 2006)

JustTooBig said:


> It's REALLY flat in the immediate area. but there are some really nice MTB trails in Brown county (Nashville, IN) about 1 hr south of Indy.


Town Run is fun. 

I'll be at the HMBA meeting and the bike show.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

I live in Cincinnati and plotted a ride route. This was another guys idea and now I am the only one riding the 125 miles. I shipped a change of cloths to the motel and will be riding my Surly CC solo, unless I get a last minute "me too", then it will be my Litespeed.

Of course, weather permitting and my cold not getting worst.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

What route are you going to take?


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

*Now it's going to be a drive*



ncvwnut said:


> What route are you going to take?


The last guy just bailed on the ride now it looks like a family drive with me going to the show with my daughter and mom and son going to the museum. 

I was going to take Route 52 through Rushville, IN. It seemed like a straight shot.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd be wary of a straight shot, honestly. A lot of the roads around here have 55 mph limits (with people going 70) and small shoulders.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

Route 52 seems to be the logical choice but it's one you need to worry about. In the Brookville area to Metamora, it's hilly and narrow. Not a lot of shoulder to work with. I know this because I go to Brookville about once every 3-4 weeks. My gf would like to bicycle to Brookville but we are concerned with Rt52. Once you get through Rushville you would be fine. Hey hopefully they are going to the Children's Museum. It's a great museum.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

+1 on the Children's Museum, the Lego Castle exhibit looks cool


I will be at the show, volunteering Friday morning in the bike parking area and checking things out in the afternoon. I'll be wandering around in a Speedway Wheelmen jacket.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll be there with some of my photos at the Engin booth.....should be good times.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2026462


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm still planning on going, dinner Saturday would be fantastic.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm trying to work a business trip to IND that week


Dave:

You need a place to stay let me know...I've got an extra BR.

Len


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm around all weekend and will be at the show.

let me know when people are getting together.

len


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Len J said:


> I'm around all weekend and will be at the show.
> 
> let me know when people are getting together.
> 
> len


Same here. I have no idea how my schedule will work out once there, but I would like to try and meet up at some point.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm in for dinner on Saturday. Looking forward to it...


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

I'd *love *for someone to post a ton of pics of it.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

JustTooBig said:


> EDITED to add: MB1, DrR, all other accomplished shutterbugs: PUH-LEASE send me some good photography vibes ~~~~~~~~~~~ so I can take some pics that will do those gorgeous sleds justice!


Get a D700 (or a D3, I guess).

If you don't want to drop the coin on a D700, ask to borrow Girchy's D300. Change the D300 logo to D700, then swap the camera with a D700 owner who's turned his/her back for a few seconds. (How do you think I got mine?)

That, or get a flash with a bounce card or a diffuser. I imagine direct flash will blow out the frame.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

My SB800 has the little diffuser, but I might look for a bounce card or a larger diffuser at Robert's before I go. I normally bounce off the ceiling but I don't know if it'll be high or low. The little diffuser doesn't seem to help much more than without it.

For many pics I'll likely raise the ISO to around 800 and hand-hold....that method's worked well in museums so far.

PS: Nobody touches the D300 (or the D50) unless they want a knife in the gut.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

ncvwnut said:


> Route 52 seems to be the logical choice but it's one you need to worry about. In the Brookville area to Metamora, it's hilly and narrow. Not a lot of shoulder to work with. I know this because I go to Brookville about once every 3-4 weeks.


Well since the last guy bailed the riding part of the trip is a bust. I will not do alone, for safety reasons.

me and another member of my riding group are doing a century every month in 2009. The Friday ride was going to be the February century. Instead I took the day off today and we knocked it out, a beautiful day to be on the bike.

Now my daughter and I will walk the show on Saturday while mom and son go to the childrens museum.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

The latest werd. Let us know if you're attending, plz!



indysteel said:


> Okay gang. Ram was booked solid, so I made a reservation at Rock Bottom Brewery for 6pm on Saturday. The restaurant is located at 10 West Washington Street, just east of Illinois. That's across from the mall and just a few blocks from the Convention Center. If you need specific directions, I'd be happy to help.
> 
> I will freely admit that it's not my favorite restaurant in Indy, but with the size of the group and the timing, our choices are limited. If the group gets much smaller, I might suggest a different restaurant. But for the time being, let's stick with Rock Bottom.
> 
> Girchy and I already have a pretty good idea of who's coming. Just let one of us know if your plans change or if you think you won't make it until later. We'll both be pretty tied up on Friday, but you can try to reach us by cell. I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> The latest werd. Let us know if you're attending, plz!


Can't do Saturday. Family's in town.


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

I've got a Gary Fong lightsphere 2 for my SB-600, that ought to do the trick for indoors with high ceilings. Too bad the thing looks ridiculous.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*Which entrance is best?*

Been told the Indy convo center is pretty huge & it's a long haul from one end to the other. Appreciate if someone familiar w/the center and/or lay-out of the show could answer this.

I'm coming to town to take my 94 year old dad to the show. He gets around pretty well but if I can minimize how far he'll have to walk once inside. . .

Anyone know which entrance will be closest to the main display hall? North, South, East, West? Appreciate any insight. ('Course I'll have a couple folding chairs for rest stops!)


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Fantino said:


> Been told the Indy convo center is pretty huge & it's a long haul from one end to the other. Appreciate if someone familiar w/the center and/or lay-out of the show could answer this.
> 
> I'm coming to town to take my 94 year old dad to the show. He gets around pretty well but if I can minimize how far he'll have to walk once inside. . .
> 
> Anyone know which entrance will be closest to the main display hall? North, South, East, West? Appreciate any insight. ('Course I'll have a couple folding chairs for rest stops!)


If its in the main hall, I'd say south or west entrance. Depending on where you park, it may only mean walking indoors instead of out. 

Oh yeah, there is a drop off zone, Georgia St across from the Westin. This will save your dad some steps while you park the car. The mall garage will be the cheapest option on the weekend (unless you get lucky with a free street spot), Nordstrom garage would be the nearest of the mall choices.


As far as Saturday night, I am out.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

crumjack said:


> If its in the main hall, I'd say south or west entrance. Depending on where you park, it may only mean walking indoors instead of out.
> 
> Oh yeah, there is a drop off zone, Georgia St across from the Westin. This will save your dad some steps while you park the car. The mall garage will be the cheapest option on the weekend (unless you get lucky with a free street spot), Nordstrom garage would be the nearest of the mall choices.
> 
> ...


Crumster, are you volunteering? If so, where and when?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Antonio_B said:


> Crumster, are you volunteering? If so, where and when?


Yep, Friday morning, at the bike parking area.


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

Just wondering if I should throw my steed in the car for a group ride Sunday morning. Group ride in Indy Sunday morning? Anyone know?


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

crumjack said:


> If its in the main hall, I'd say south or west entrance. Depending on where you park, it may only mean walking indoors instead of out.
> 
> Oh yeah, there is a drop off zone, Georgia St across from the Westin. This will save your dad some steps while you park the car. The mall garage will be the cheapest option on the weekend (unless you get lucky with a free street spot), Nordstrom garage would be the nearest of the mall choices.
> 
> ...


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

As far as I know, there are no plans for a group ride this weekend. The highs this weekend are supposed to be in the low 30s, which means the mornings will be pretty darn cold.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

Change o' plans. I'll be at dinner on Saturday.


----------



## Antonio_B (Dec 9, 2005)

crumjack said:


> Yep, Friday morning, at the bike parking area.


Where is that? I'll be walking over at ~11.


----------



## gregario (Nov 19, 2001)

*so, i've got a question*

If I were thinking about buying a custom from one of the builders in attendance, would they be able to measure me up at the show or is it not really the place for that?


----------



## kudude (Mar 17, 2008)

Well I have to be honest, I think Don did a great job putting this years show together. Pretty much all of the seminars were very informative and all of the experts I talked to were extremely friendly.

Anyone have a favorite bike? It was a tough choice but the Vanilla Speedvagen track bike was just amazing.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

*My Favorite*



kudude said:


> Anyone have a favorite bike? It was a tough choice but the Vanilla Speedvagen track bike was just amazing.


My favorite is this Richard Sachs road bike. I can see myself riding this bike. I can't say that for some of the "over the top" show bikes. You can tell that Richards Sachs builds his bikes to be used hard and often, I like that. He even had his uncleaned muddy cyclocross rig on display.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I was at the NAHBS show also. I went over to Richard Sachs booth with a chip on my shoulder saying "What is so special about a steel lugged bike?" I do not know why but his bikes stood out among a lot of talented builders. I went away impressed. His bikes were not only beautiful but one could tell very functional. I liked the smaller diameter tubing also. If I had the money, I would have plunked down my deposit and waited 10yrs for it.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

I felt that many of the bikes were not over the top. Many were very tastefully stated. I loved the look of the lugged bikes. I thought that Fast Freddy Markham was a fun guy. A Japanese builder had a unique look on his bike. But most of the show was just a delight. I spent 5hrs wandering and still could have stayed longer.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I spent two full days there and was constantly amazed at the level of craftmanship. My favorite bike, bar none, was Courage Cycle who made a fixed gear with more laid back road geometry. He made his own double crown fork and stem that were outstanding. Go to his web page to see detail in his work. Second would have been a fixed gear 650 tire from Vanilla. His attention to detail and design is just fantastic. For classic, Richard Sachs bikes were beautiful. But there were many builders who did great work.

There were just a couple of bikes over the top and one in particular was Naked Cycles. They won the People's Choice Award but as beautiful as that bike was, it really isn't a bike you would ride. It reminded me of a motorcycle that Orange County Choppers would do, maybe something like their spider bike. Their bike was a piece of sculpture which is not my idea of a bike. But I certainly know not everyone feels as I do as it did win. As I said it was beautiful work, but just not something I liked. 

Don Walker did a great job with this show and I am looking forward to next years. Did anyone find out where it is going to be next year?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

blakcloud said:


> Don Walker did a great job with this show and I am looking forward to next years. Did anyone find out where it is going to be next year?


2010 NAHBS: *Austin, TX*

It might give me a good excuse to go back and visit -- it's been far too long since I've been back.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

JustTooBig said:


> 2010 NAHBS: *Austin, TX*
> 
> It might give me a good excuse to go back and visit -- it's been far too long since I've been back.


My understanding is that Don isn't announcing the location for NAHBS 2010 until April. Austin is just one of several places being considered.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

indysteel said:


> My understanding is that Don isn't announcing the location for NAHBS 2010 until April. Austin is just one of several places being considered.


Fair enough. Maybe I was premature. *I swear that's never happened to me before!*


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

> Show owner Dan Walker is based in Indiana, and he says that two-thirds of the US population is within a day's drive of Indianapolis. He doesn't plan to move back to the West Coast anytime soon. Although he doesn't have a location chosen for next year, he plans to keep the bike show east of the Mississippi for the next couples of years, according to Bicycle Retailer.


The full article can be found here: http://www.bikingbis.com/blog/_archives/2009/3/2/4109940.html

If we had almost record attendance in such an economic downturn wouldn't it make sense to just leave it here?  Indy is such an inviting city for something like that. We have the hotels, a small but quaint downtown with everything you want within 5-10min walk. I could attend every year for sure. 

Note: Not sure if the site I got the information is a valid site but it sure appears like it.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

ncvwnut said:


> The full article can be found here: http://www.bikingbis.com/blog/_archives/2009/3/2/4109940.html
> 
> If we had almost record attendance in such an economic downturn wouldn't it make sense to just leave it here?  Indy is such an inviting city for something like that. We have the hotels, a small but quaint downtown with everything you want within 5-10min walk. I could attend every year for sure.
> 
> Note: Not sure if the site I got the information is a valid site but it sure appears like it.


We've got Payton Manning!


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

If you have to say it, please spell his name correctly "Peyton"....


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Two-thirds of the US population is within a day's drive of Indianapolis? Really? That seems a bit overstated to me.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

indysteel said:


> Two-thirds of the US population is within a day's drive of Indianapolis? Really? That seems a bit overstated to me.


Sure, just drive like a bat outta hell for 24 hours, no rest stops...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

ncvwnut said:


> The full article can be found here: http://www.bikingbis.com/blog/_archives/2009/3/2/4109940.html
> 
> If we had almost record attendance in such an economic downturn wouldn't it make sense to just leave it here?  Indy is such an inviting city for something like that. We have the hotels, a small but quaint downtown with everything you want within 5-10min walk. I could attend every year for sure.
> 
> Note: Not sure if the site I got the information is a valid site but it sure appears like it.


I truly hope it does not stay in Indy.

I don't say this to offend, or mean to offend, anyone in Indy, but .......

Since it is CERTAIN it will never come to me, if I want to go to NAHBS i have to fly to get there.

And I am not flying out of a Canadian winter in February to voluntarily spend a weekend in an Indianapolis winter.

Somewhere where there is a good chance of the sun shining and my not having to wear a jacket - I would fly to.

Sorry Indy. But ................


----------



## walleyeangler (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone know why Roarke wasn't there? They won a couple of years ago and they are in Indy.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

crumjack said:


> Sure, just drive like a bat outta hell for 24 hours, no rest stops...


Seriously. I think Don must define "a day's drive" a little more broadly than I do. 

Call me disloyal to Indy, but I think Don should move the show each year. Peyton Manning notwithstanding.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

Well the largest city with the largest metropolitan is NYC (12hr drive), Washington D.C area (10-12hr) drive, Atlanta (8.5hr) drive, Chicago, St. Louis, Columbus, OH, Cleveland, Detroit, Pittsburgh, Nashville...you get my point. It sure is pretty close to 2/3. 

KEEP IT HERE....PLEASE!!!!


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

ncvwnut said:


> Well the largest city with the largest metropolitan is NYC (12hr drive), Washington D.C area (10-12hr) drive, Atlanta (8.5hr) drive, Chicago, St. Louis, Columbus, OH, Cleveland, Detroit, Pittsburgh, Nashville...you get my point. It sure is pretty close to 2/3.
> 
> KEEP IT HERE....PLEASE!!!!


Please no, IMO. It must stay moving. I liked Indy this year, but it needs to move again to stay fresh and allow for new visitors.

Would be a very bad idea in the long run, again IMO.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

ncvwnut said:


> If you have to say it, please spell his name correctly "Peyton"....


 Sorry, I was using the old olde English spelling, the really old one.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

ChuckUni said:


> Please no, IMO. It must stay moving. I liked Indy this year, but it needs to move again to stay fresh and allow for new visitors.
> 
> Would be a very bad idea in the long run, again IMO.


I agree completely....I think it would be dumb to keep it in one place. As it moves around I'm sure it will pick up new builders local to the show who otherwise wouldn't travel. It keeps things fresh.

Maybe rotate between Portland, Denver, Austin, Indy, Atlanta, Baltimore or Boston, even Toronto.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

ncvwnut said:


> Well the largest city with the largest metropolitan is NYC (12hr drive), Washington D.C area (10-12hr) drive, Atlanta (8.5hr) drive, Chicago, St. Louis, Columbus, OH, Cleveland, Detroit, Pittsburgh, Nashville...you get my point. It sure is pretty close to 2/3.
> 
> KEEP IT HERE....PLEASE!!!!


Even if Don's 2/3s figure is correct, I'm still not sure I that the "day's drive" argument for Indianapolis--or any city--is terribly persuasive. I'd be curious to know how many people actually did drive 10 to 12 hours to attend the show. I, personally, would not drive that far to attend a weekend convention. Four hours (maybe five if I really liked the location) would be about my limit. Otherwise, I'd just as soon fly.

Now how long vendors are willing to drive and whether the Midwest is a better location than either coast from that standpoint may be another issue. I wonder whether they find it cheaper or easier to drive or fly to the show given the amount of "stuff" they have to bring. 

My feeling is--and I say this as a lifelong Hoosier--is that it will ultimately be better for the show, bike enthusiasts and the builders to rotate the show. I realize that certain cost considerations have limited Don's options, but that aside, moving the show's location every year or every few years exposes more people to handmade bikes and allows smaller builders a chance to attend the show they otherwise might not have. That said, I hope he brings it back here periodically.

Sorry; just my opinion.


----------



## cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

Look out for October Hand Made bikes in the next few years! They've got some great stuff over there. Check out this preview video with the builder at his shop: October Preview

There's going to be a series coming on the site that takes a look at a different custom bike biulder every week for 10 weeks!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Selfishness aside, the show DOES need to move every year. It was within an hour's drive of my home this year. It'd be realy cool if it were always that convenient. But for the sake of the show -- yeah, it needs to rotate between locations.

And as to, "who wants to go to Indy in the winter"....... ????? The NAHBS is not like an old church revival being held under a tent. Believe it or not, most of Indiana has electricity, and the convention center is climate-controlled. A 72 deg building feels the same inside whether it's in Indy in Feb or Phoenix in August. HTFU. I managed to make it back to my car without sled dogs, GPS navigation or a survival kit........


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

*Just my 2 cents*

While it was sweet having the show in my hometown, it definitely has to move from place to place. Its good for the builders and its good for the average cyclist. Builders want to touch new markets. 

Also, as much as I appreciate the pictures people post online, they do not do the quality and craftsmanship of the frames justice.


----------



## cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

Agree with crumjack, some of that stuff you just have to see in person!

Get the 3D experience, if you will.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

cyclingdirt said:


> Agree with crumjack, some of that stuff you just have to see in person!
> 
> Get the 3D experience, if you will.


Do you have a website?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Maybe rotate between Portland, Denver, Austin, Indy, Atlanta, Baltimore or Boston, even Toronto.


great idea


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

JustTooBig said:


> And as to, "who wants to go to Indy in the winter"....... ????? The NAHBS is not like an old church revival being held under a tent. Believe it or not, most of Indiana has electricity, and the convention center is climate-controlled. A 72 deg building feels the same inside whether it's in Indy in Feb or Phoenix in August. HTFU. I managed to make it back to my car without sled dogs, GPS navigation or a survival kit........


Well,

Since I guess that was, at least in part, directed at me.

I have no doubt the heat is on and the lights are on, etc.

My point is, if I ma going to take a "holiday weekend" at my own cost in February, I want it to be somewhere considerably warmer than where i came from.

Getting on the plane to go somewhere colder than where I came from doesn't make much sense to me.

Sorry.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I was very vocal last year about Don not bringing it East. (Mid lantic to Boston)...where the majority of the people actually are & even though I now live in Indy, I think that he should still move it East......at least periodicially. I know he is worried about the costs of both the venues and the costs to the builders, but I suspect there is a way to do it.

It should rotate...........so that everyone gets to experience it.

IMO

Len


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

I want to be selfish. While the show can move to May and be part of the month of May festivities here. Go to the race track too....

I hate to agree but you guys are probably right but costs are an issue right now. A builder can get a van and trailers to make it cheaper. Indy is pretty cheap for a city of its size. Oh well it was nice to see the bikes. I doubt I would have the time or the money for a weekend show.


----------



## David Kirk (Mar 6, 2005)

Len J said:


> I was very vocal last year about Don not bringing it East. (Mid lantic to Boston)...where the majority of the people actually are & even though I now live in Indy, I think that he should still move it East......at least periodicially. I know he is worried about the costs of both the venues and the costs to the builders, but I suspect there is a way to do it.
> 
> It should rotate...........so that everyone gets to experience it.
> 
> ...


FWIW I too think it should head east. Indy was the best show yet and I think going east would keep it on the same level.

Plus think of the frequent flier miles!

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

As long as it's warmer than where I leave from!!!!!


----------



## cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

Bumbed I missed it this year.

Theres a cool video HERE about October handmade Bikes. They make some sick Ti cross bikes.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

ncvwnut said:


> I want to be selfish. While the show can move to May and be part of the month of May festivities here. Go to the race track too....


UGH! Are you kidding?! I'd rather avoid that cluster**** as much as possible. Do not want!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

cyclingdirt said:


> Bumbed I missed it this year.
> 
> Theres a cool video HERE about October handmade Bikes. They make some sick Ti cross bikes.


Are you a corporate shill, spammer, or simply a troll atmo?


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> As long as it's warmer than where I leave from!!!!!


Why? There's plenty of stuff to do and see that doesn't necessarily require wandering around outside. I love visiting Chicago even when it's freezing because I love teh city.


----------



## cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

Had a great time there this year.

Is there someplace that had info for next year?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

lewis945 said:



> all the carbon products are made by hand!


uh......................troll alert?


----------

